# Help Deciding on Which Boat to Get!!



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> I primarily fish the flats of Tampa Bay but would like the option to carry 3 anglers over to the pass/across the bay or carry 4 people to an island to hang out for the day.  I want something solid that's not going to buckle in a chop and that I won't have to worry about.





> I'm currently looking at a 1999 Pathfinder 17T w/ a basically new 60hp 4 stroke High Thrust Yammy. The skiff is set up nice but the paint will need a wet sand and buff and the stringer issue won't get out of the back of my head.


Rough water and 17T are not typically the best of combination. Don't get me wrong, I loved my 17T. It is however a protected water skiff. If the stringers have been addressed then I would not be worried by it. If the hull is gray it does not need to be polished. They were not glossy finished skiffs. Leave it flat gray and go fish!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

My parents had an Aquasport 165 striper when I was in middle school that I wish I could get for my self now. It handled really well for its size, ran around 30 with a 50 horse, but was rated to 90, and was rated to 4 people. When Wellcraft bought them out, they made the same boat as a 160 fisherman.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Rough water and 17T are not typically the best of combination. Don't get me wrong, I loved my 17T. It is however a protected water skiff.


Do you think it could handle it without issues, though?  I'm not as concerned about comfort as I am about structural integrity.

My main push is the new motor and low cost of operating the boat.  I am, after all, a college student.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Honestly, I would suggest something along the lines of a Hewes Bayfisher. You can pick one up for 8-9K. I loved my 17T, but your going to be more comfy in the Bayfisher.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Patience dude!!! It will pay off.

is this the one you are looking at?
http://www.mbcboats.com/fusionbb/showtopic.php?tid/39931/
if so I say skip it I think you can to much better..


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Honestly, I would suggest something along the lines of a Hewes Bayfisher. You can pick one up for 8-9K. I loved my 17T, but your going to be more comfy in the Bayfisher.


My concern with the Bayfisher is #1 the boats typically come with older motors and I don't want to deal with that mess again. #2 the boats come with older motors typically in the 75-90 hp range. This says to me "2 stroke and a lot of gas". I can't afford to put $20-$30 in the tank every time I want to go fishing (which is daily...but I end up only being able to 2-3 times a month).



> Patience dude!!! It will pay off.
> 
> is this the one you are looking at?
> http://www.mbcboats.com/fusionbb/showtopic.php?tid/39931/
> if so I say skip it I think you can to much better..


You don't like it? I guess you'd have to see it in person. It definitely needs some TLC in the aesthetics department (wash, polish and buff, maybe even a wet set). However, it's had all of the 17T issues addressed. On top that, the motor has just been serviced (and looks like it just came out of the crate...inside and out) and has had the fiberglass fuel tank replaced with an aluminum one (as well as a recently serviced 10 micron fuel filter).

But, you all know more than I do. Just wanted to put it all out there so you know what I'm dealing with!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Murph...you really need to fix your signature ;D


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Murph...you really need to fix your signature  ;D


I will...as soon as I get a new boat!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

The 17t is a rough ride in chop and you will get wet.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> The 17t is a rough ride in chop and you will get wet.


Other than a 16 Bonefisher/Redfisher/Bayfisher, what 17ft or less flats boat won't get me wet in a chop?


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Id look into Flats&Bay.. had one was great other then the shetty plastic hatches..

that 17t looks like it needs alote of works from the pics.. wet sanding and stuff isn't all that fun lol..but its got a great motor thats for sure.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I can't say for sure RK. Just from my experience on the 17t and knowing the bay, it may not be the best choice.  It will hold a ton of gear and people and float plenty skinny.  But if you stay away from the big water in the Bay it would be fine, no worse than the CS.  The 17t does not have any bow flair or spray rails, one day out with TomFL I wasn't wearing a rain jacket and wish I had  ;D

If you can wet test the boat this weekend with a brisk ENE wind it will tell you a lot.  I'm not saying you would not be happy, just my experience.

Edit: With that grey hull just an electric buffer/polisher and some 3M™ Marine Color/Gloss Restorer will do it. I saw a faded blue hisider come back to a very respectable shine.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey murph I'd pass on that boat, Look for something without a tunnel if you plan on crossing open water.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm thinking out of the box here... what about a Key West 160 or 170 Sportsman? Or if you want something more sleek, the Stealth?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i had a baycraft 18' flats edition back in 04 and was pleased with the ride, i assume the 17'ers are just as nice only smaller plus they are made in deland fl. but finding one in your price range might be tuff, i was ready to pull the trigger on a cherry 17'er with 115 etec for 10,000.00 cash about 6 months ago but what would i need a bay boat, flats boat, and mud minnow all at the same time for ? : too many toys  ;D


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry if I missed the thread on it, but what happened to the CS?


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

you'd be dry and go where you want in a Panga.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

ditto on the panga.....

go to central america and have an original panga shipped to you..... itll end up costing less and you get a more durable boat..... ive heard good things about the fiberglass pangas, but ive heard/seen GREAT things out of the original wooden pangas


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

At Least go Look at the Banshee Or I Will Take a Teaser Photo and Post it Here ...

As for Fuel My Classic Gheenoe Will Consume 10 Gallons of fuel in a Day Very Easily Espesically When I do the Run from Clearwater To Hudson and Back ... 

Dave


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

derailing, but classics with 25hp 2 stroke get roughly about 10 mpg pending on load/conditions going about 28mph


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

oh man here we go with the gheenoes again 

He wants to upgrade guys to something he can carry 4 people on and cross open water.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I would suggest an older Dolphin Super Skiff with newer power. I've seen those around in the 7-8K range.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

18ft Panga skiff gets my vote! It's perfect for what u need and can do inshore and offshore.

This is will be my next boat someday and still stick my my NMZ and toon boat.


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

I would do a Panga as well


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Think something like Panga can do it all!

I would like to have a simple ice blue hull and ivory interior 18ft skiff with 50 tohatsu 2-stroke tiller. Alots of room for coolers and fishing gear.

Go to mangroves for snook, go jump the waves at the beach then search for cobia and tarpon, and then head 30 miles out for groupa!

Damn I'm dreaming.....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Talk to Beavis.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Man I Can't Imaging Running a 50 Hp Tiller all Day OUCH !

My Referance to the 'Noe was a referance Only (fuel Usage) I will try to Get a Banshee Pixx up here .... It has an E- tech NOT MY BOAT ...


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

I hate to write like a salesman but I have a 40 tiller on my skiff and running it all day is not a problem. Honda and Yamaha have the longer tiller control arms and add a tiller extension and your in business. Fuel consumption is 8-10 mpgs on the pangaskiff. I have only a six gallon tank and have gone everywhere I have needed. I bring as extra gas can if i know I am going a little offshore for just in case, but have never dipped into it.

Capacity on the 18 is four persons and did I mention that the ride is dry. Be careful stopping to buy tackle or gas as you can't be in a hurry, people will be asking questions. I stopped to get a sub and had two people stop me in Chiefland as I was towing. One guy seemed like he wanted to buy it and was asking for a price which sort of caught me off guard.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> Think something like Panga can do it all!
> 
> I would like to have a simple ice blue hull and ivory interior 18ft skiff with 50 tohatsu 2-stroke tiller.  Alots of room for coolers and fishing gear.
> 
> ...


Don't know if there is any boat that can do it all but I do like a Panga and would love to have one as a Keys fun boat. It would be great to reef fish, dive, lobster or just hit the sand bar! Don't think it would be my only serious fishing machine for shallow water.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

> Man I Can't Imaging Running a 50 Hp Tiller all Day  OUCH !
> 
> My Referance to the 'Noe was a referance Only  (fuel Usage)  I will try to Get a Banshee Pixx up here .... It has an E- tech  NOT MY BOAT ...


Did someone mention Gheenoe? OK 50 Lashes! [smiley=ban.gif]

Gheenoe 18? ;D

Gonna have to check out this panga thanga , could be my next obsession.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Panga's are sweet but I'm thinking more traditional flats boat style with big decks. The woman likes to lay out over the summer... Not to mention that those don't reach into my price range. I can't go into debt on this one. I will probably be pulling out student loans to finance my masters program.

So none of you like the Pathfinder 17T idea? Are they that bad in a chop? I don't want my hull breaking when it gets rough...although after driving one I'm mildly obsessed.

And remember guys...I'm wanting to stay in the 50-70hp range. I would stretch to 90 but it would have to be either a newer Yammy 2 stroke or a 4 stroke.

Thanks for all of the input so far guys!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Even if the pathfinder has new stringers it isn't designed for any kind of chop, I would think running it hard could produce another stringer issue after not long. I'd forget the tunnel, the pros don't outweigh the cons in a boat that small IMHO.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

7500 is a tight budget that you are asking a lot out of. You will have to be very patient but in this economy I believe it could happen.

Panga would fit just about all the criteria you have stated though. I fish the shallows of mosquito lagoon all the time with mine. But then I have also run 15 miles offshore in it. I have fished 3-5 foot seas in it. I have run 30 mph in it with 6 people. There is plenty of room for yur woman and her friends to get some sun in it. It eats chop and will give you a smoother ride. And a 50 tiller is no big deal to run all day. You could do it with 2 fingers. If you have it set right, there is no torque on it. I have a 50 tiller and I have run it 100 miles in a day and it is not anything to even think about. Keep yur eyes open, as they pop up used every so often. They take plenty of abuse and you don't need to go through all the trouble to get a mexican one either. The ones made in sarasota take a ton of abuse. I run mine hard and it doesn't show at all. If you want to talk more, pm me and I 'll give you my number. I have one, boggob has one, and deerfly also has one even though he doesn't fish anymore. It is the funnest boat you will own. Cruise it in, dive out of it, fish shallow in it, fish deep in it, play in it.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

RKmurphy,

X2 on what Beavis and Bob said. U know how Tampa Bay can get really nasty quick if happen a storm comes through. I wish I can have a spare room to have a panga skiff 18 and if I have it then I will be more than happy to take u out as you please. I can't take my NMZ or a pontoon boat out in Tampa bay if the water gets nasty...even a 17ft pathfinder tunner can't do it! Could be way worse than a pontoon boat.

U really need a deep v flats boat or something like that to take u and your gf home safe.

Call Beavis or Deerfly and maybe either one can bring their panga skiff and take you where u want to fish at.

There's plenty of used panga skiff or center consoles in really good deal within your price range.

Maybe u can look at Action Craft, Hewes, Maverick 17-v or 18-v redfisher or bonefisher older model and it's very well built flats skiff to last many years.

Good luck and hope u find a right boat for you. U know your gf or friends loves big deck with long cockpit room to spare.. ;D


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Well the Panga skiff isn't really an option because of the price.  However, a Bonefisher is an idea I've entertained.  I found a '92 that looks to be in good shape.  Going to call the guy today.  The only problem is it has a 1998 Yamaha 115 ProXS (or something like that).  How bad it is going to be on gas?  I usually don't cover much distance but, what kind of MPG am I looking at? Also, what do you think my draft will be like?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

11.5 gph burn rate at WOT, more or less
Draft with the 115, about 11 inches.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> 11.5 gph burn rate at WOT, more or less
> Draft with the 115, about 11 inches.


Well the draft number isn't great...

I'm assuming the boat does about 55mph WOT. So that would put me between 4.5 and 5 mpg WOT. Cruise at half throttle and probably 30-35 mph would probably be between 8-10 mpg. Does this seem accurate at all?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No, half throttle would put you at about 20 mph or less.
3/4 throttle to do 30-35 mph would be closer.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> No, half throttle would put you at about 20 mph or less.
> 3/4 throttle to do 30-35 mph would be closer.


This is why I need you in my life. So at a steady cruise of 25-30 mph, I should expect around 8 MPG?

You da man


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > 11.5 gph burn rate at WOT, more or less
> > Draft with the 115, about 11 inches.
> 
> 
> ...


should be.... 11" draft is not bad at all! more important is to have a deep v flats boat! My uncle has a 19ft Sea-fox deep-v flats boat with 115 Zuke 4-stroke top out 52 MPH and drafts 13-14 inches. He goes to Tampa bay alot like Fort De Soto and Crockroach bay area no plm at all.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> No, half throttle would put you at about 20 mph or less.
> 3/4 throttle to do 30-35 mph would be closer.


how would you know? your fat whaler needs more power to get up on plane. ;D

my uncle's 19ft sea fox flats boat cruise 33 MPH in half throttle with 115 zuke and tops out 52 full throttle. all boats with different shape perfrom different with power.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

In this case, probably not the shape. A 1988 19' Outrage bare hull was 1250 lbs.
Add 350 lbs for the 140 hp motor, 63 gallons of fuel,
passengers and gear, and you'd be pushing a ton or more with the 140.

;D


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Going to look at the Bonefisher tomorrow or Wednesday.  Looks to be in AWESOME shape.  It's in Vero Beach so, it'll be a drive.

How are those Yamaha 115's?  Good motors?

And, most importantly, would I still be considered a microskiff-er?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> And, most importantly, would I still be considered a microskiff-er?


With a 115.....um nope ;D


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Another boat you might look at is Maverick Mirage 2 they should be getting old enough to be cheap. Also I might mention again the Dolphin Super Skiff there was one here in Cocoa a few months ago with late model Yamaha 70HP 2 stroke for $7500 on an aluminum trailer. I'm with you on not wanting a BIG HP motor to feed and repair.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Those Mirage's look pretty nice. I've kind of narrowed it down to 2. Either the Pathfinder 17T or the Hewes Bonefisher 16.

Bonefisher 16:

Pros:
- Big water capable
- Dry ride

Cons:
- Expensive to operate
- Expensive to maintain

Pathfinder 17T:

Pros:
- Economical to operate
- Floats fairly skinny, runs skinnier
- Drier ride than my J16

Cons:
- Questionable structural integrity in bigger water
- More wet of a ride than the Bonefisher

Anything to add?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

holy crap, you should have started this thread 2-3 weeks earlier,

there was a good condition maverick 40 tiller, which was the mirage 2 hull down in homestead for sale that the guy reduced to 5900.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> holy crap, you should have started this thread 2-3 weeks earlier,
> 
> there was a good condition maverick 40 tiller, which was the mirage 2 hull down in homestead for sale that the guy reduced to 5900.


That Mirage "Lodge" model is awesome and one of my favorite boats! There have been a few on boat trader in the last year or two.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/boa/1679774938.html


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Key West 1720 would be my choice. Perfect all-around boat.


----------

